
Khronos Group’s OpenGL ES 3.0 should lead to more console-like games on mobile - ukdm
http://venturebeat.com/2012/08/06/khronos-group-opengl-3-0/
======
0x0
Is there a high-level changelog / "what's new" overview available somewhere
for OpenGL ES 3.0?

~~~
macavity23
The spec is here (PDF):
[http://www.khronos.org/registry/gles/specs/3.0/es_spec_3.0.0...](http://www.khronos.org/registry/gles/specs/3.0/es_spec_3.0.0.pdf)

Appendix E on p312 has a list of new features.

